# Germany Bundesliga 17-19 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 13, 2009)

17 Apr 19:30 Schalke v Cottbus  1.33 4.50 8.00   
18 Apr 14:30 Arminia Bielefeld v Bayern Munich  6.50 4.00 1.44   
18 Apr 14:30 Bochum v Borussia Dortmund  2.75 3.25 2.37   
18 Apr 14:30 Cologne v VfB Stuttgart  2.87 3.40 2.20  
18 Apr 14:30 Eintracht Frankfurt v Borussia M'gladbach  2.00 3.30 3.50   
18 Apr 14:30 Karlsruhe v TSG Hoffenheim  2.62 3.40 2.37   
18 Apr 14:30 Wolfsburg v Bayer Leverkusen  1.90 3.40 3.60  
19 Apr 16:00 Hamburg v Hannover 96  1.40 4.33 6.50  
19 Apr 16:00 Hertha Berlin v Werder Bremen  2.62 3.40 2.37


----------



## Anggun (Apr 17, 2009)

Wolfsburg vs. Leverkusen over 3.5 goals 
The best home team and the best away team. If Wolfsburg win this match you know what will mean. One step closer... Wolves are in great forum, this is not even in question. No injuries reported. Looks promising. 
Bayer struggled in the last rounds. This team on 9th place is just not right. They are way better. 
I took over 3.5 cause it looks safe bet. I expect draw like 2-2 or something like that.


----------

